# Mag 4D mod advice



## z_munman (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey there, new to the site and want to do a nice led conversion to my Mag 4D. I wanted to get the power up to at least 500 lumens (or up to 700), what's the best way to do a conversion like this for a newbie?



Also, would a conversion this strong have any effect on the strength of the maglite (the led unit specifically)? In other words, would the maglite endure strenuous activity as well as the wear and tear a standard mag led can withstand (ie big falls, smashing on things etc.) 



Thanks


----------

